# B25 aircraft picture can anyone identify this plane?



## nixon (Apr 20, 2006)

I ran across this picture of a B25 and was wondering if anyone could shed any light on anything about this plane. I have been unable to find anything even though it has "BD-924" written on the side of the plane. There is a symbol behind the lettering that I don't recognize as well.

Also was trying to figure out what kind of uniform the man standing in front is wearing. Can anyone ID what model this plane is? Doesn't seem to have a tail gun so am guessing D or later.

For nothing else it's a really nice picture of what I believe to be a B25 Mitchell Bomber


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2006)

Well its post WWII so I'm guessing it was being used as a transport aircraft hence no weapons.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2006)

That's from a training unit, post war, it's hard to say what model that B-25 is but if you blow up the photo it looks like the guy doesn't have wings which indicates he's still in flight training. The logo on the side of the aircraft is from the old "Air Training Command," today known as Air Education Training Command, here's their logo back then...


----------



## nixon (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm always intrigued by old pictures and things and usually if it something that strikes my interest enough I'll try and research it. Sometimes old photos can speak, and I'm always amazed that from a few clues what can be discovered.

From what I've read through on other posts the quality of information is outstanding.

I'm looking forward to hearing more information if there is any out there.

Thank you FLYBOYJ and Wildcat for your responses.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2006)

Definitely post-war era. The national insignia is the newer one. The red stripe in the bar next to the star roundel was introduced in 1947. Could be a transport, hack or training aircraft (no guns). I would guess it is a training aircraft. I have seen those ID types (BD-924) on other ATC aircraft.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2006)

One other thought, they did use these aircraft to train photographers as well post-war. Check out the link below and at the bottom of the page, you will see a B-25 a Lowry with similar markings, BD-228.
http://b-29s-over-korea.com/military_life_okinawa/military_life_okinawa1.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2006)

Good info Eric - In that photo you posted of the B-25, it looks like the ATC Insigna was removed when you blow up the photo, they might of moved that aircraft out of ATC....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2006)

man i wouldn't mind a hack like that  normally they're little aircraft like the auster series.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Found this old photo from Dad. B-25? Anyone recognize the art work?


----------



## antoni (Jan 25, 2008)

A TB-25 of some kind, most likely a TB-25J. Used for multi-engine pilot training. 600 converted from AT-24Ds and B-25Js. Stripped of armament and given additional seating so several students could be trained on a single flight. BD is the buzz code carried by all B-25 models post-war, followed by last three digits of serial number. Probably mid-1950s. Looks very similar to first photo of TB-25J from USAF Fight Test Center at Edwards, Jan 1954. Second has the Capitol Building insignia of Air Force Headquarters Command. Bolling AFB May 1954. Third USAF Instrument School at Moody AFB Georgia mid-1950s. Badge probably of the Air Force School it belonged to. (see first photo.)


----------

